# makefile broken



## nr (Jun 18, 2012)

How can *I* resolve this problem?

```
# portupgrade -a
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 181: Error in archive specification: "WITH_"
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 181: Error in archive specification: "WITH_"
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
** Makefile possibly broken: lang/perl5.8:
        No closing parenthesis in archive specification
        No closing parenthesis in archive specification
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1481:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:616:in `main'
       ....
```
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p12
```


----------

